
You’re saying it wrong: How to say oft-mispronounced tech terms - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2020/05/youre-saying-it-wrong-how-to-say-oft-mispronounced-tech-terms/
======
chrisbennet
Euler: I pronounced it YOOler for decades. Its actually pronounced OILer.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonhard_Euler](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonhard_Euler)

